# What kind of camper is this???



## stevenmiller (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have a camper that I recently picked up for Free on Craigslist. In Oregon we have license and register campers. I can't find anything about this camper. I've looked everywhere on the inside and outside and I can't find a VIN or even the make of this camper. I've looked at photos online but I still can't figure out what brand it is. It's a short-bed camper and it has the tripod style jacks. I also found a model # and Serial # on an aluminum plate in the back of the pantry/closet 

If anyone can tell me what brand they think this camper is or if maybe there's a good way to find out, that would be great!


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

the dmv might be able to tell you what it is by the serial number.


----------



## stevenmiller (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks, I'll check with them. The Serial number I got was 0028 and the model number 80FD. It's pretty weird compared to the other campers I've seen out there.


----------



## lionelmozz (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, it seems pretty weird. Even my friend had bought a camper a month back which also had somewhat these kind of model number and serial number. We too were thinking of it being weird. But then our RV transport contractor made our doubts clear to let us visit here after which, it was confirmed that the camper vehicle which was transported to us is not at all surrounded by illegality.


----------

